# Buying a new Pen Press



## Madison Lathe (Mar 26, 2013)

I need recommendations for a pen press.  What brand?  Where to buy?  I have been researching presses and it seems like many don't get a good review, because they are not durable.


----------



## PaulDoug (Mar 26, 2013)

This is what I use.  Had it for several years now.  I find lots of other uses for it also.

1/2 Ton Arbor Press


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Google Image Result for http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/images/red-vice-up-large.jpg

I use this. It's the best pen press I've ever used. I've been trying for years to get a Huffman Pen Press, but they are scarce as hen's teeth.


----------



## jbswearingen (Mar 26, 2013)

My press:


----------



## juteck (Mar 26, 2013)

jbswearingen said:


> My press:



I have the same model!


----------



## BSea (Mar 26, 2013)

here's mine.





It's mounted to my bench using a flange.  The pipe threads into the flange.  Works great.





I'm going to get a 24" pipe instead of the 18".  It will be easier to see at that height.  I may eventually get a bench vice.  I could see where it would work just as well.


----------



## jmm666 (Mar 26, 2013)

As shown above, there are many ways to press a pen. I use a hex bolt upside down in my drill press. A dedicated pen press is useful but not essential. Use what you already have and put the money to use elsewhere.

John


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Mar 26, 2013)

I use the PSI press (here: Spring Loaded Heavy-Duty Pen Assembly Press V4 at Penn State Industries ). It develops as much pressure as you'll need and is easy to set up. Actually, just about anything works, you just have to be meticulous that hte inside of the tube is free of epoxy, CA or whatever. And you have to use steady, even pressure. No Wham, bam, thank you Ma'am. DAMHIKT.


----------



## pinelumber (Mar 26, 2013)

*pen press*

I also use the PSI pen press.  I have used all of the others mentioned also and by farc the PSI is the best.  Let me know if you want to buy some old presses.  I can dig the out of the junk pile for you.




Dennis
Pine Lumber :bananen_smilies104::RockOn:


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 26, 2013)

The one I now use is the one from Miles Craft and a video can be seen at Milescraft Turners Pen Press Presented by Woodcraft - YouTube . Many vendors sell it. I got mine from Ariozona Silhouette but it is available from Amazon. Today I saw one at Woodcraft in Ft. Worth. 

I recently used this pen press continuously for two days and it never missed a beat. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 26, 2013)

Hope to get Paul back to making his Huffman pen press again but first he has to get some more Huffman Vises finished:biggrin:





PenMan1 said:


> Google Image Result for http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/images/red-vice-up-large.jpg
> 
> I use this. It's the best pen press I've ever used. I've been trying for years to get a Huffman Pen Press, but they are scarce as hen's teeth.


----------



## plano_harry (Mar 27, 2013)

Was using a Zyliss, but after trying the MilesCraft, I don't think you could find an easier or more efficient press.  Instantly adjustable, spring loaded and can press a slim transmission the perfect length in one shot.  The Zyliss is back in the drawer.


----------



## gimpy (Mar 27, 2013)

I use an arbor press, I have a large and small one...........

good for other uses than just pens


----------



## BeSquare (Mar 27, 2013)

Arbor press from harbor freight here, very reasonable.  I also cut a all piece of hard rubber and gorilla glued it to each side of the press so that the steel doesn't mar the pens I make.


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 27, 2013)

I have tried an arbor press, pipe clamp, pistol grip hand clamp, Bessy wooden clamp, modified drill press, and even some homemade contraptions and find none of the alternative pen pressing methods satisfactory. I'll keep using my pen press. I know that several use these alternative methods and that is fine if they work for them.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Hendu3270 (Mar 27, 2013)

its_virgil said:


> The one I now use is the one from Miles Craft and a video can be seen at Milescraft Turners Pen Press Presented by Woodcraft - YouTube . Many vendors sell it. I got mine from Ariozona Silhouette but it is available from Amazon. Today I saw one at Woodcraft in Ft. Worth.
> 
> I recently used this pen press continuously for two days and it never missed a beat.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


 

This is the same one I use. Picked it up from Woodcraft almost a year ago. No problems with it at all. A pen press is not 100% neccessary, but it made things easier for me.


----------



## Katsin (Mar 27, 2013)

I have the MilesCraft press and have been very happy with it. Just make  sure to put something soft on the ends of the press (leather would be  good).


----------



## Tim'sTurnings (Mar 27, 2013)

I have one I bought at Woodcraft a few years ago. It is an older model without any additional plastic inserts or any springs and it works good. I find it is easier for me to use than a hand clamp or drill press method. I like it and use it all the time. I have a couple of screws that I connect it to my workbench with while I am using it, otherwise it is up on the shelf out of the way.
Tim.


----------



## Tom T (Mar 27, 2013)

I use one from wood craft.  The one with the big black knob.  It works well.  Cushion ends as mentioned prior.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Mar 27, 2013)

This is what I use.
Buy WoodRiver Deluxe Pen Press at Woodcraft.com

You can press your pens by merely turning the knob at the left.
Distance is adjusted by pushing the big golden knob and pushing/pulling the black knob, or by just turning the black knob. Very versatile and many ways to do the same thing.


----------



## joek30296 (Mar 27, 2013)

I have one from Woodcraft simply because, when I bought my lathe the guy was nice enough to throw it in for free.  It works well with no problems.

However, I saw a thread recently where you can use your headstock and tailstock to press pen parts together.  It showed a plastic insert for each but you could just as easily turn a couple of pieces of wood to fit.  Should work fine too.

joe


----------



## Glen Schumann (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a three year old pen press from Woodcraft mounted onto 1/2 inch BB.  There are self stick sandpaper pieces on the bottom of the BB. I clamp it to my bench.


----------



## Joe S. (Mar 27, 2013)

I've been using a vise. My dad got me a clamp that works exactly like a pen press from the scrap bin at his work. All I need to do is mount it to somthing and make an adjustable jig for length.

But I guess that has nothing to do with buying one or which ones are good quality, sorry. :redface:


----------



## Tom T (Mar 27, 2013)

The wood craft one I have is a few years old the black knob is on top not the back, mine is not like the one posted back a few with the WC link.
But mine does work well.


----------



## Dick Mahany (Mar 27, 2013)

*Miles craft*

Being very new to pen making, I started with a Bessey clamp and it worked fine.   Next I adapted a Kreg jig pocket hole clamp and it was even better.

After having ruined a few poorly aligned ( operator error) assemblies, I got the Milescraft...........won't look back, it's the cat's meow!


----------



## plano_harry (Mar 28, 2013)

I will put money on Don in Lane #1 on a MilesCraft up against any challenger! :tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Mar 28, 2013)

Works great from me.
Cost $0.75

Les


----------



## EagleTa2 (Mar 28, 2013)

Somewhere around this tablet of mine I have plans to build a pen press...I've just never gotten a round tuit... lol.

If there be any interest send me a pm and I will see if I can locate the plan and send to ya.

I just use a 4" machinist's bench vise to press my pens together...

Thanks
Geo


----------



## panamag8or (Mar 28, 2013)

I use the PSI press, it came in the starter kit I was gifted when I started turning. I did have to fashion an extra spacer, for short caps and styluses.


----------



## Waluy (Mar 29, 2013)

This is what I use. Cheap and does the trick.
12" Ratcheting Bar Clamp / Spreader


----------



## polarbear (Apr 3, 2013)

Miles Craft 

+1


----------



## lorbay (Apr 3, 2013)

This is the one I use.


----------



## Mack C. (Apr 3, 2013)

2 MT2 stub arbours with some Delrin stuck on with double-sided tape works for me!


----------

